
Apple Open Secret Production Laboratory in Taiwan - jennyeve
http://instabets.net/apple-open-secret-production-laboratory-in-taiwan/
======
escap
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10736330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10736330)
points to the Bloomberg article which has slightly more info

